# In remembrance of September 11th.



## fdyyt (Sep 11, 2022)

We dedicate this thread to the people who lost their lives on that fateful day as well as the aftereffects of that calamity.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2022)

Frankly I'm sick of using "remembrance" as a substitute for bringing the motherfuckers responsible to justice.  It's been years since the documents pertaining to 9/11 were declassified, we know the Saudi royals planned and funded the attacks.  This date should bring annual protests for extradition and criminal charges of the greatest magnitude.  Hell, ship 'em off to Guantanamo for life since we're seemingly never gonna shut that down.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Frankly I'm sick of using "remembrance" as a substitute for bringing the motherfuckers responsible to justice.  It's been years since the documents pertaining to 9/11 were declassified, we know the Saudi royals planned and funded the attacks.  This date should bring annual protests for extradition and criminal charges of the greatest magnitude.  Hell, ship 'em off to Guantanamo for life since we're seemingly never gonna shut that down.


then why did we let Saudis get away with this and blame it on bin laden?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

Boy howdy do I have some excellent posts about this topic


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Frankly I'm sick of using "remembrance" as a substitute for bringing the motherfuckers responsible to justice.  It's been years since the documents pertaining to 9/11 were declassified, we know the Saudi royals planned and funded the attacks.  This date should bring annual protests for extradition and criminal charges of the greatest magnitude.  Hell, ship 'em off to Guantanamo for life since we're seemingly never gonna shut that down.


nevermind, you did it for me, based as fuck take


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> then why did we let Saudis get away with this and blame it on bin laden?


Because the Saudis cum oil, so America is addicted to sucking their dicks.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Because the Saudis cum oil, so America is addicted to sucking their dicks.


Why doesn't america get their own oil supply in the states, or just reduce oil dependency alltogether.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> then why did we let Saudis get away with this and blame it on bin laden?


I need to dig up the documents but basically Bush knew 9/11 was gonna happen, knew it'd be the Saudis, but he didn't want to violate any potential oil deals with the Saudis so instead he worked in their interests to attack other nations in the Middle East while also drumming up nationalism in the US.

If you read Bin Laden's manifesto you'll find he actually intended for shit like this to happen all along because he fucking knew the US would go full blown racist towards anyone who wasn't pasty white as fuck (and it objectively did, and still continues to be to this day) and that sort of experience would radicalize Muslims in this country to likely join his cause, and attack the US in response or otherwise engage in acts of terrorism.

Bin Laden was painted as this like, insane and moronic individual by the US propaganda machine, make no mistake he is absolutely irredeemably evil, but one thing that cannot be understated is how fucking cunning this bastard was. This dude knew the US culture like the back of his hand and how to manipulate people, and I wish more people were aware of the threat he posed.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I need to dig up the documents but basically Bush knew 9/11 was gonna happen, knew it'd be the Saudis, but he didn't want to violate any potential oil deals with the Saudis so instead he worked in their interests to attack other nations in the Middle East while also drumming up nationalism in the US.
> 
> If you read Bin Laden's manifesto you'll find he actually intended for shit like this to happen all along because he fucking knew the US would go full blown racist towards anyone who wasn't pasty white as fuck (and it objectively did, and still continues to be to this day) and that sort of experience would radicalize Muslims in this country to likely join his cause, and attack the US in response or otherwise engage in acts of terrorism.
> 
> Bin Laden was painted as this like, insane and moronic individual by the US propaganda machine, make no mistake he is absolutely irredeemably evil, but one thing that cannot be understated is how fucking cunning this bastard was. This dude knew the US culture like the back of his hand and how to manipulate people, and I wish more people were aware of the threat he posed.


Hence why Heath Ledger's Joker exists.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Why doesn't america get their own oil supply in the states, or just reduce oil dependency alltogether.


Why indeed.  Car culture has seemingly been too ingrained for too long, and all our infrastructure is based around every individual owning a car/truck.  It's a big chunk of our consumerism and capitalist economy.  Any commercial break on TV is about a third car commercials, a third drug commercials, and a third "other."


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Hence why Heath Ledger's Joker exists.



Oh god that whole film series was fucked lmao. Bane made genuinely good points but he had to be arbitrarily given evil, out-of-character acts that were inconsistent with his ideology and goals. But that's besides the point I suppose, the point is, shit is fucked in the US, most people know *something* is wrong, but they don't truly know why.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> We know the Saudi royals planned and funded the attacks.


Why would they do that?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Why indeed.  Car culture has seemingly been too ingrained for too long, and all our infrastructure is based around every individual owning a car/truck.  It's a big chunk of our consumerism and capitalist economy.  Any commercial break on TV is about a third car commercials, a third drug commercials, and a third "other."


Usually a political ad about how improving the world is satanic or some other delusional nonsense.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Why would they do that?


Far as I can tell?  The Saudi royals are just a bunch of sick fucks who toy with human lives for fun.  They don't even seem to care about people living in their own country, let alone people living anywhere else.  The richer one gets, the easier it is to give in to sociopathic tendencies, and other than Putin, the Saudi royals are some of the richest people on Earth.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Far as I can tell?  The Saudi royals are just a bunch of sick fucks who toy with human lives for fun.  They don't even seem to care about people living in their own country, let alone people living anywhere else.  The richer one gets, the easier it is to give in to sociopathic tendencies, and other than Putin, the Saudi royals are some of the richest people on Earth.


and why would they choose the world trade center, out of all potential targets?  If they really wanted to do damage, why not the white house or the capitol?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 11, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> and why would they choose the world trade center, out of all potential targets?  If they really wanted to do damage, why not the white house or the capitol?


Don't forget a plane also hit the Pentagon.  The Bush family had connections to the Saudi royals, which is why GWB let them fly out of the country after the attacks when all other flights were suspended.  They probably chose WTC simply because it was iconic to the cityscape, and the Pentagon just as an extra, "fuck you, what are you gonna do about it?"  The answer obviously being invade two countries with no connection to the attack, but with a lot of oil themselves.


----------

